# My Manueli Piranha (Serrasalmus. manueli)



## Xander505 (Apr 18, 2013)

Going to pickup my 3" juvenile manueli (Serrasalmus.manueli) piranha tomorrow evening, from my local BigAl's. For those unfamiliar with the species, manueli piranhas aka the "green tiger piranha" belong to the Serrasalmus group of piranhas which are primarily solitary fish. Very aggressive and rare piranha in the fish trade. Here is a profile on the species for those interested.

http://piranhakeepers.com/topic/23-serrasalmus-manuelli-green-tiger-piranha/

http://piranhakeepers.com/topic/36-showcase-your-serrasalmus-manueli/ 

Any members here looking for the best piranha dedicated forum out on the web, look no further. PiranhaKeepers.com is your number 1 source for all things piranha. I go by Eratic-Fish-Finatic on PiranhaKeeperForums.

Set up my spare 40 gal, last Friday for my soon to be new P. Running a Fluval 205 on the tank, still bare at the moment. Going for a river bed look with just white sand, gravel and driftwood. Will post pics of the Manny tomorrow, but here's a pic of the current setup.


----------



## Entomancer (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice fish. Didn't know such a species existed.

I would be careful about spouting things about another forum on here. Blatant advertisements for other forums is generally not allowed on any forum.

I would go with a different color of sand for the tank if I were you. If you want something natural looking, I think that sand with more brown/tan colored granules would be more accurate.

By the way, have you heard of the Belo Monte dam? Brazil is basically planning to destroy the Rio Xingu with a series of very large hydroelectric projects. Despite the fact that the dams would dislocate thousands of natives, ruin the most biodiverse part of the river, and kill off a substantial amount of forest, be very expensive to maintain, _and_ not generate the amount of power it has been advertised to, Brazil's still building it because of major graft issues involving the president (Dilma Roussalef) and Norte Energia, who is going to profit immensely from the dam.

I brought it up to multiple fishkeeping websites, but unfortunately nobody seems to care that some of the most iconic species of tropical fish may soon go extinct.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 20, 2013)

I care. But as you said, we can't really do much. Maybe I could speak to the members of the volunteer group at the zoo.


----------



## Xander505 (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's some quick pics of my newly acquired manny, taken with my cell. As you can see it's top of it's caudal was bitten and is deformed, when BigAl's had it shipped in. Still looking pale from stressing out, during the move in. Planning to snip the mangled fin tip and let it grow back out.

























FTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice I've always fancied one of these, 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redeye_piranha

I saw an almost metallic purple one once at a pet shop, it was ENORMOUS, one of the most beautiful fish ive ever seen


----------



## Xander505 (Apr 21, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Nice I've always fancied one of these,
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redeye_piranha
> I saw an almost metallic purple one once at a pet shop, it was ENORMOUS, one of the most beautiful fish ive ever seen


Yeah red eyes (Serrasalmus.rhombeus) or more correctly know as black piranhas/rhoms, are the biggest species of piranha to date. I've personally know individuals with 18" black rhoms. Rhoms come in 5 varients; matte black, black diamond, blue diamond, gold diamond and the purple diamond which you've mentioned.
Black rhoms are cool, but there are some rarer piranhas out there like the manueli I have. You should also check out these ones up online:

Ruby red spilopleura piranha

Geryi/violet line piranha

Or even nicer

Brandtii/24 k gold piranha


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd like to have any variant of rhombeus, just one big nasty ass mother trucker sat in the tank staring at you all day! I don't do well with fish though I'd hate to spend £1000 setting up and kill it


----------



## Xander505 (Apr 21, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> I'd like to have any variant of rhombeus, just one big nasty ass mother trucker sat in the tank staring at you all day! I don't do well with fish though I'd hate to spend £1000 setting up and kill it


Yeah, in the piranha hobby nothings gets you more praise than owning a huge rhom. Here in Canada I can get a 10"-12" black rhom for $500/£328. £1000 would be a over priced here even for a massive 18" rhom, retail for 18" rhom here would be $1000 which is £656.51
Yellow flame/emperor piranhas (Pygocentrus.piraya), grow up to to be massive monsters too and best of thing is they can be shoaled together. Tank tank size you would need to them though...rather get a shark lol.
My dream piranha would be a massive albino blue diamond rhom, but sadly no albino species of piranhas have been found in the fish hobby yet.


----------

